
Xi: China Must Never Adopt Separation of Powers or Judicial Independence - avocado4
https://thediplomat.com/2019/02/xi-china-must-never-adopt-constitutionalism-separation-of-powers-or-judicial-independence/
======
nabla9
Without them China is never becoming a business center that attracts more
money than absolutely necessary to manufacture or sell goods.

There exists recurring news articles about Chinese yuan trying to break US
dollar hegemony etc. Or Russians, Iranians, Saudis etc. doing the same. These
things never happen in the scale that matters because you need judicial
independence and well developed business law to attract business and money.

Chinese businessmen are moving as much of their assets outside China because
they know that their assets are theirs only conditionally.

Hong Kong and Singapore and the financial centers of Asia because they kept
British common law. As long as Hong Kong law is separate and independent,
Chinese can benefit from it.

~~~
DeonPenny
Well they won't after 2047

